# Drilling 55 gal Aqueon



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Has anyone drilled the back glass on a 55 gallon Aqueon aquarium recently?

I drilled an older AGA branded one purchased about 2006. 
The 2006 tank has a sticker on the bottom stating do not drill bottom, as it is tempered. So I drilled the back. 

The 55 gallon Aqueon I just purchased from the Petco has a general do not drill sticker. Ill try and get a photo later. Thd glass sides are the same thickness as thd AGA tank I previously drilled. 

I dont want to take a drill to the tank if the glass is all tempered on these newer tanks.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I sent an email to Aqueon, and they confirmed that the bottom is tempered glass.


----------



## asudavew (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes, it can be done.

I just drilled mine that I bought during their $1/gallon sale.

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f20/can-you-drill-an-aqueon-55-1-gallon-aquarium-241056.html


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I also drilled mine yesterday. And added a couple coats of paint.


----------



## asudavew (Nov 25, 2012)

That's about where I am at too Josh.

I've built my stand and painted the back.










I'm going to use mine for saltwater.

I'm working on my 110 for a planted tank.... but I've always had goldfish... not so good for a planted tank...... $40 plants.. gone.

haha


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I was thinking of doing this into a reef, but the salt is sooo much. I have an experimental 10 gallon reef, and that side of the hobby is $$$. One day. I like how your stand is tall. Lots of room for gear below! 

Look forward to seeing photos as you progress. 

Also, if I went salt, what would I do with the 4 bags of Amazonia?


----------



## asudavew (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks. I like taller stands so that the fish our at eye level instead of looking down into a tank.... if that makes sense.

Are you starting a new planted tank? 

Do you have a thread yet?


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Im thinking of using the tank as a "farm" tank, and just try to grow a bunch of different plants. I can turn in plants for HAP points at my local aquarium club and trade trimmings for new varieties. Itll also givd me good practice. 

Ill start a yhread one I have the necessary equipment. I still need lighting and a filter.


----------

